# Cyclops (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Created three cyclops creatures. This project was actually started last February and I've taken my time adding a little bit here and little bit there...sort of an exercise in strangeness as I wanted something a little bit different in the display. When displayed in the yard these guys will stand about eight feet tall.

The heads have a lot of different shapes and curves making them fun to look at from almost any angle. The color scheme had to be green because I'm using a set of existing bodies, arms and hands that were built last year...they would be interesting in a swamp themed haunt.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw Scott, those guys rock! 8' tall ya say? That's gonna scare the daylights outta the TOT'S....fabulous job once again!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are paper mache? They might be the best paper mache props I've ever seen! What fantastic, original works.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, you sure get things done fast, these are awesome, once again!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice Scott!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

"eye-mazing"....I wish I had just a little of your talent.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Day-am! That's Southern for "wow". I suppose you know you could make a fortune from this forum alone come the day you sell any of your stuff... Not that you would. Would ya'? Pleeeease?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Another amazing prop, Scott.Keep up the great work.
All bow to the Mache Master....


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Superb detail.

Where do you store all of these props?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very very nice ...
Stoll, do you draw these guys out first or just do them as you go?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

They are a lot of fun. Turned out great. It's one of those props I wish I could see in person.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice! They remind me of Plaguebearers from Warhammer: http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/w.../2/27/Plaguebearer.jpg/250px-Plaguebearer.jpg


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Lilly said:


> very very nice ...
> Stoll, do you draw these guys out first or just do them as you go?


Thanks everyone for the great comments. Lilly, sometimes I sketch out the design,but in the case of these guys I just made it up as I went along....honestly had no idea what direction they were going for most of the process...sort of a fun way to work...but then again I usually have no idea about anything


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

so in awe of you sculpting work man. I barely had time to get done props that don't look a tenth as good as your stuff. 
I have to second the question about storage though...do you have a separate garage just for t his stuff?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

As always, Scott...Fantastique! I nominate Scott Stoll for King of the Prop builders!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I second that.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll Third it and further declare him the High Priest of Paper Mache!!!
Awsome stuff!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy CRAP... un-f*#&ing-believable. If I showed those pix to anyone they wouldn't believe me when I said they're paper mache. Jeez Louise. You are Off The Hook.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Scott = Paper Mache GOD!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!!! Just great looking. You'd never know they were paper mache. Very cool!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Can we hold you prisoner for about six months to make our props???  Simply stunning work!!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Scott,

How weatherproof are these items? I saw your pumpkin tutorial on your blog and thought I'd like to try my hand at making them, but Utah isn't known for it's temperate Autumn weather. Since my props go out on Oct 1st they will are subject to all sorts of inclement weather all month.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Now this is something original and cool!!!


----------

